# نرجوك ربي اشفي جميع المرضى...



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2013)

*




*​ 
*نرجوك ربي اشفي جميع المرضى... *​

*في كل بيت سرير عليه مريض... *

*في كل عائلة انسان عزيز *

*هو محور اهتمام الجميع لأنه مريض....*

*كل يوم يمّر عليه يزيد من الامه... *
*لا امل بشفائه الا برحمتك يا رب ...*

*فيا رب ، يا حنون ، يا رحوم ، *

*تحنن على المرضى وخفف الامهم ....*

*واشفيهم كما شفيت كل من طلب منك الشفاء.... . *

*وصبرهم وصبّر عائلاتهم وقوّيهم على خدمتهم....*

*ولتكن مشيئتك يا رب في حياتهم....*
*امين*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أبريل 2013)

اميييييين ياااااااارب
ميرسي كتييييير حببتي للصلاه الجميله
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اميييييين ياااااااارب
> 
> ميرسي كتييييير حببتي للصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ​



يسلملي مروورك ياقمر
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## توووته (23 أبريل 2013)

امين باسم سيدي وحبيبي يسوع اشفي مرضانا وكل مريض


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أبريل 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 امين يا رب اميين- و يا رب كمان تشفى كل الى روحهم مريضه يا رب 
 مد يدك و اشفى يا رب -- امين

 صلاه جمييله الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2013)

توووته قال:


> امين باسم سيدي وحبيبي يسوع اشفي مرضانا وكل مريض


 امين
شكرااا توووته لمرورك
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> امين يا رب اميين- و يا رب كمان تشفى كل الى روحهم مريضه يا رب
> مد يدك و اشفى يا رب -- امين
> 
> صلاه جمييله الرب يباركك


 امييييين يارب
مرسي لمرورك حبوا ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

